
Why Are There So Many Books About Dogs? - pepys
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/29/books/review/vanessa-woods-brian-hare-dogs.html
======
b_tterc_p
Because people like dogs?

------
jshaqaw
Because dogs are objectively awesome. Next question.

------
twiceaday
Because there is a big nondiscerning market of people looking for dog books.

------
sys_64738
Dogs don't judge like humans do.

------
HillaryBriss
why are there so many brands of dog food?

~~~
albertgoeswoof
Why are there so many brands of human food?

~~~
thaumasiotes
This is a slightly better question when you know that most food brands in a US
grocery store belong to one of a much smaller number (3? 4?) of companies. So
the brands are about more than just "people want different kinds of food".
They appear to exist for their own sake, independently of how many kinds of
food there should be.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Price discrimination?

~~~
thaumasiotes
You don't need different brands for that.

[https://slate.com/business/2012/08/a-mission-wrap-is-
identit...](https://slate.com/business/2012/08/a-mission-wrap-is-identitical-
to-a-mission-tortilla-but-it-costs-more.html)

------
cryofan
Dogs replaced kids

~~~
guitarbill
Apparently, this is not so crazy as it seems. Especially in cities where real
estate is expensive, people put off having kids for longer, and make do with
pets in the meantime.

~~~
rosege
Or people like me who 1. Prefer dogs to kids and 2. Believe there are enough
people on this planet and did not want to add anymore.

~~~
jjtheblunt
There are lots of us that entirely rationally think the same thing, and
actually live it.

